# Notebook kühler für asus rog g752



## night (7. Juli 2016)

*Notebook kühler für asus rog g752*

Hi und zwar habe ich überlegt mir einen Notebook kühler zu holen aber weiß nicht ob das überhaupt notwendig ist? Meine graka im lappi ist immer auf 70 grad(gta 5) das dürfte vollkommen kla gehen aber die CPU Tümmelt sich schon nah an der 80 grad Grenze(gta 5) jetzt wollte ich wissen ob es sich lohnt nen Lüfter zu holen oder ob diese Temperaturen noch vollkommen legit sind? Falls es sich lohnt bin ich auf Kaufempfehlungen angewiesen ^^


----------



## -Shorty- (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: Notebook kühler für asus rog g752*

Bringt nur gefühlte 2-5 K Änderung, im Besten Fall. Häufig hilft es schon wenn der Laptop 1-2 cm Luft unter dem Gehäuse hat. Da brauchste aber nur etwas Kreativität um das umzusetzen. Hab das Unterwegs schon mit Kronkorken umgesetzt, weil nix anderes da war. Denke das Geld für nen Kühler kannst du dir sparen.

Ps: Die Kronkorkenlösung ist allerdings ausschließlich für den Feierabend geeignet!
 Soll es dennoch so ein Kühler sein musst du dir im klaren sein was du willst. Ich benutze ein älteren Kühler von Zalman, der so nicht mehr zu kaufen ist, das Gestell komplett aus Aluminium, Mesh über die gesamte Fläche und ein 200mm Lüfter. 

Damit reißt man keine Bäume aus aber er ist leise und vibriert nicht. Bei Varianten mit diversen Plastikanbauten und 3-4 120mm Lüftern wäre ich skeptisch. Könnte heute Abend genauer Auskunft über mein Kühler geben, bin im Moment unterwegs.


----------



## night (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: Notebook kühler für asus rog g752*

Warum wärst du bei den Kühlern mit 3-4 Lüftern skeptisch ich hatte die für nicht so schlecht gehalten?


----------



## -Shorty- (9. Juli 2016)

*AW: Notebook kühler für asus rog g752*

Nun 3-4 Lüfter an einer "Platte" verschraubt können sich viel leichter gegenseitig aufschwingen und das ergibt dann ein Brummen. Selbst mit sehr guter Entkopplung drehen da immer noch 3-4 Lüfter mit nahezu derselben Drehzahl, hören wird man das ziemlich sicher.

Der große 200mm Lüfter ist zwar auch nicht perfekt, läuft aber dank geringer Drehzahlen sehr leise.

Meiner ist von Enermax aus der Aeolus Reihe. Der ist aber praktisch nix mehr zu bekommen aber vielleicht gibt's ähnliche.


----------



## Alex555 (10. Juli 2016)

*AW: Notebook kühler für asus rog g752*



night schrieb:


> Hi und zwar habe ich überlegt mir einen Notebook kühler zu holen aber weiß nicht ob das überhaupt notwendig ist? Meine graka im lappi ist immer auf 70 grad(gta 5) das dürfte vollkommen kla gehen aber die CPU Tümmelt sich schon nah an der 80 grad Grenze(gta 5) jetzt wollte ich wissen ob es sich lohnt nen Lüfter zu holen oder ob diese Temperaturen noch vollkommen legit sind? Falls es sich lohnt bin ich auf Kaufempfehlungen angewiesen ^^



70*C GPU und knapp 80*C CPU Temperatur gehen vollkommen in Ordnung. 
ich vermute einmal, dass dein G752 einen I7 6700HQ haben wird ( http://ark.intel.com/de/products/88967/Intel-Core-i7-6700HQ-Processor-6M-Cache-up-to-3_50-GHz ) .
Unter 90*C CPU Temperatur sind sehr gute Temperaturen, also bei deinen Temperaturen brauchst du definitiv keinen Notebookkühler.


----------



## Rinkadink (9. März 2017)

*AW: Notebook kühler für asus rog g752*



Alex555 schrieb:


> 70*C GPU und knapp 80*C CPU Temperatur gehen vollkommen in Ordnung.
> ich vermute einmal, dass dein G752 einen I7 6700HQ haben wird ( http://ark.intel.com/de/products/88967/Intel-Core-i7-6700HQ-Processor-6M-Cache-up-to-3_50-GHz ) .
> Unter 90*C CPU Temperatur sind sehr gute Temperaturen, also bei deinen Temperaturen brauchst du definitiv keinen Notebookkühler.



Bei The Crew bekomme ich mit dem G752VT (Corei7 6700hq) bis zu 100 grad hin. Unter 80 ist völlig normal


----------

